# Hệ thống Điện > Power >  Cấp cứu -------Nổ tụ nguồn-cách sửa chữa

## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Nhặt được cái nguồn 24v 
mác ghi là 115vac-230vac thế là ung dung cắm 220v vào dược 10s thì khói
Tháo ra mới biết là tụ của nó là 200v max-dùng cho điện 110v
Thay tụ 400v vào có dùng dc 220v không ạ. giá trị điện dung la bao nhiêu ạ
Hiện tại là 330microfara
Các bác giúp em ạ.

----------

lethanhsang86

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Ủa mác ghi 230V thì phải cắm 220V vô tư chứ nhỉ. Thường thì trong nguồn xung có 2 con tụ 200V mắc nối tiếp nhau. Cụ chụp phía mạch in em xem thử ạ.

----------


## ducduy9104

Chắc bác đấu nhầm chân hoặc là nguồn nó có jump để chuyển 110-220 mà bác chủ ko biết.

----------

Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

----------


## Bongmayquathem

IMG_20160529_183845 by Văn Tuấn Nguyễn, on Flickr
Chính nó đây. Bác đang gạt ở 110 mà cắm 220 nổ là đúng rồi

----------

Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

> Ủa mác ghi 230V thì phải cắm 220V vô tư chứ nhỉ. Thường thì trong nguồn xung có 2 con tụ 200V mắc nối tiếp nhau. Cụ chụp phía mạch in em xem thử ạ.


Hai tụ nối tiếp nhau.Chuẩn ạ
nó gắn keo tản nhiệt nên em ko tháo ra chụp mặt sau

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Nguyên nhân tìm ra rồi thì sửa không khó lắm. Bác kiếm con tụ khoảng 200V có điện dung tương đương hoặc nhỏ hơn cũng được thay vào con tụ bị cháy là ok thôi.  :Big Grin:

----------

Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Dúng rồi bác ạ.đạy nắp em ko  để ý giờ tháo nắp đậy ra nhìn mới thấy .Chán quá
Sửa đuọc ko ạ

----------


## CKD

Lý thuyết là nó còn xì teo nhiều chổ ạ. Bác kiểm tra tổng thể xem có con nào nó teo thêm không.
Nguồn kiểu này, có đổi 110~220 được thì khi nó chạy 110 là nó có nhân đôi điện áp. Tức DC khi 110 V nó cũng tầm 300V. Giờ bác bơm áp gấp đôi sợ nó kéo cái khác tèo theo.

----------

Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

> Lý thuyết là nó còn xì teo nhiều chổ ạ. Bác kiểm tra tổng thể xem có con nào nó teo thêm không.
> Nguồn kiểu này, có đổi 110~220 được thì khi nó chạy 110 là nó có nhân đôi điện áp. Tức DC khi 110 V nó cũng tầm 300V. Giờ bác bơm áp gấp đôi sợ nó kéo cái khác tèo theo.


Ngoài con tụ bị nổ thì ngoại quan tổng thể không có gì bất thường
Chắc cứ thay con tụ khác vào rùi hên xui thôi vậy

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Kinh nghiệm của em là phải dùng con trở xả hết điện trong cái tụ bự ra trước khi thao tác nhé bác. Em dính một lần dựng hết tóc lên rồi. 300VDC luôn mà  :Frown:

----------

Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

----------


## duonghoang

--- Cách của thợ là sau khi sửa nối tiếp bộ nguồn với bóng đèn sợi đốt (220V) rồi cắm điện, nếu đèn sáng thì tèo bộ nguồn rồi (bộ nguồn bị ngắn mạch), ko sáng thì có thể còn chạy đc.

----------

Công Tôn Tiên Sinh, Gamo

----------


## Nam CNC

Kinh nghiệm lâu nằm xài mấy cái nguồn , cả cái nguồn nhật luôn , xì khói em đi tìm mua cái khác , chứ mà ở đó mất bao nhiêu ngày , 24V 6A trong Q8 em mua tầm 300K, nguồn auto vôn Omron ... mỗi ngày 1 công việc , em biết chắc mua tụ , về nối vào vẫn im lìm , vì nó chết thêm 1 mớ đó.

----------

Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

----------


## thuhanoi

Hi vừa mới thử cái nguồn mới mua, đách để ý cái công tắc. Nổ mất con sidac nhảy luôn áp tô mát tổng luôn  :Big Grin:  
Kinh nghiệm rút ra: *Mấy cái nguồn mua tháo máy họ xài 100V nên để ý cái công tắc (nếu có) trước khi cắm điện*  :Embarrassment:

----------

Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

hô hô bác giống em. Con này của em mua về để đấy chưa dùng hôm nào quẳng cho o anh sửa tivi ông sửa hộ vậy-em sợ dựng tóc lắm
Em đã cố nhìn vao trong xem con tụ bao nhiêu v .thấy 2 con 200 v nghĩ ok 
cắm điện phát thấy đèn nguồn sáng nên ok rút ra đấu có tải cắm điện lại được 10s thì nổ khói mù mịt làm bx ngồi máy tính nghe nhạc chạy mất dép
May mà ko tèo mấy cái driver
Dù sao cũng rút ra được kinh nghiệm-mất it học phí

----------


## taih2

> hô hô bác giống em. Con này của em mua về để đấy chưa dùng hôm nào quẳng cho o anh sửa tivi ông sửa hộ vậy-em sợ dựng tóc lắm
> Em đã cố nhìn vao trong xem con tụ bao nhiêu v .thấy 2 con 200 v nghĩ ok 
> cắm điện phát thấy đèn nguồn sáng nên ok rút ra đấu có tải cắm điện lại được 10s thì nổ khói mù mịt làm bx ngồi máy tính nghe nhạc chạy mất dép
> May mà ko tèo mấy cái driver
> Dù sao cũng rút ra được kinh nghiệm-mất it học phí


Nguồn này có pan hết đó bác. Bác thay tụ nguồn lấy đồng hồ đo 2 con công suất
Nếu ok bác kiểm tra 2 con trở gần 2 tụ (150k) để xả tụ
Tất cả ok thì cắm điện nếu chưa chạy thì tính tiếp.

----------


## Lam Dung

Lúc trước mình cũng bị như bác khi xài cái máy hút bụi của bà chị đem bên US về, gắm quên gạt công tắc. Cũng thay nhưng cũng bị chập chờn hix

----------


## phamlinh91

Bác quên gạt công tắc kìa  :Smile:

----------


## lennocnha

tụ có dung lượng lớn thay cho dung lượng nhỏ được mà, có điều chi phí cao thôi

----------

